# Linienfarbe & Linendicke



## DoRiMaN (2. Jan 2004)

Hallo Leute...

ich "progge" gerade eine Art Paint... um ein bisschen Java zu üben 

nun meine Frage...

mit *this.getGraphics().drawLine(old_x, old_y, new_x, new_y)* zeichne ich Linien.

Wie kann ich nun (natürlich mittels Buttonklick) die Farbe ändern? Ich hab schon alles mögliche versucht (*this.getGraphics().setColor(Color.BLUE)*) usw, aber es geht einfach nicht... <(

ginge es auch noch, die Liniendicke zu ändern?


Vielen Dank und Greetz

DoRiMaN


----------



## Tobias (3. Jan 2004)

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/awt/Graphics.html

Das ist die API-Doku. Da findet sich der Hinweis, das drawLine() mit der derzeit gesetzten Farbe arbeitet - und die setzt man mit setColor(). Eine schon gezeichnete Linie umfärben dürfte deutlich komplizierter werden - aber das kann Paint ja auch nicht ...

mpG
Tobias


----------



## DoRiMaN (3. Jan 2004)

danke für die Antwort...

mit setColor() hatte ich es auch schon versucht, jedoch ohne erfolg...

aber ich gebe nicht auf 


trotzdem danke

greetz, DoRiMaN


----------



## Ebenius (5. Jan 2004)

Schau Dir das mit dem Zeichnen in die Graphics noch mal genau an (evtl. sun-Tutorial). _setColor()_ setzt die Farbe, die bei _draw()_-Methode zum Zeichnen nutzt. Also: Nachträglich ändern geht nicht. Du musst die Farbe setzen und neu zeichnen.

Schau Dir die Klasse _Stroke_ an, die ist für Linienbreite, -Stil, etc. zuständig.

Es grüßt Ebenius


----------

